# Really Small Lake Muskies



## bubolc

My co-worker has a private lake(no public access in the) Twin Cities Metro area that is, from what I can tell, chaulk FULL of Muskies and Northerns. Fact one, the lake is at most 40 acres(more of a pond). Fact two, the thing is that the muskies that he's caught are large ranging from 45" - 48"(I've witnessed a 46" and seen pictures of the rest), and he caught about a 12"er this last weekend. And he's caught them in Decending order(Largest first to smallest), so he's not catching the same fish. My question is how can a lake so small sustain "large" amounts of large territorial fish, it also has a good population of heathly sized sunnies and largemouth? From everything I've read, I thought that muskies were far and few because of the territorial attidute toward their own kind? Is there a special harmony underwater or what the hell is going on here?


----------



## wisfishermen

Most lakes don't have enough food to support a dense populations of muskies and that one does. Those sunnies and bass are great food for a muskie.


----------



## waterwolf

I know of two really small lakes in the 40-60 acre range that do hold muskies. Both of these lakes are 35+ feet deep and have tulipee, perch and crappies in them. I would guess a good population of bass and sunfish would help keep them going, but I found it to be strange also.

Muskies are territorial, but unless transplants, will they know the difference?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Care to give directions to this lake?

dd:


----------



## bubolc

Hustad...even if it did have public access you couldn't fit that rocket ship of a boat you just bought, on the lake. I will go as far as even giving the name of the lake...honestly is swear the name is Fish Lake.


----------



## njsimonson

Ok, there are only a few hundred lakes called "Fish Lake" in MN. That narrows it down!


----------



## bubolc

Just like the locals up town in my hometown as a boy, I'll brag about the ones I caught and lie about where I caught them.


----------



## njsimonson

Fishing bully - shaking down the ol' timers in front of the Tackle Shop since I was 11. 

Another good random lake name is "long" or "mud" keeps em guessing.


----------



## bubolc

Oh yeah, my uncle runs a resort on Long Lake...


----------



## waterwolf

One of the lakes I was talking about is Round lake.
Only a few of those around. :wink:


----------



## bubolc

I need to make a correction to the size of the lake, it is only 21 acres.  Not kidding it's tiny.


----------



## tmonster

I know which round lake you're talking about waterwolf. There's also a couple of smaller ones(lakes) northeast of your "round" lake, don't think there's access to those though, never checked them out. If you were making up the name round lake the irony would be incredible. U ever fish the sippi in your neck of the woods? I've been meaning to get out there but the old man is scared of the river i think.


----------



## waterwolf

That's the Round Lake alright. Nice fish, but I have never hooked one in there yet. I hope that day will come.

I have fished the river a few times, but no success. I do have a few buddys that fish it all the time and boat a few here and there. Have not heard much yet this year, but with the water being high, might be affecting the bite.


----------



## Bull_Can

Does the DNR use that pond for a stock lake? How many owners are on the lake...it only takes one to give permission for a fishery to come in.


----------



## bubolc

from what I've heard the DNR used to use the lake as a stock pond, but hasn't for many many years. about 5 owners on the lake.


----------



## tmonster

I know a little pond that muskies inc. in conjunction with the DNR used for stocking a few years back, and i also heard that the ski's wouldn't be able so survive the winters there. Talked to my old man and he confirmed this info. So how do they survive i wonder? Rumor had it that they chose this place for this reason.


----------



## Madison

NOt sure about Round being a rearing pond but Elk Lake over by Park Rapids was used at one point as a musky rearing pond...

FULL MOON FEVER boys!! Get out there .. IF your fishing hot water be sure to get them in the net and back in the water fast..

I havent brought a fish in the boat since these water temps have gotten outa control, I shake them off at the boat regardless of size and have been releasing great....


----------

